

So I decided to make my first app. All went to hell. - ChronoGawd
http://spshulem.com/?p=22

======
lutusp
I recommend that you look at the code of other people who've written Android
apps -- apps that don't have the problems you're experiencing.

There's plenty of open-source Android code available for examination. Many of
them support multiple resolutions and most of them don't have the problems
you're struggling with.

An alternative is to slow down and learn how to write Android apps at a normal
pace, one step at a time -- don't be in such a rush to build an app that you
don't fully understand.

